

Realtime social media photos from Turkey, LIVE UPDATE - Lucacri
http://www.picleus.com/#?zoom=7&NElat=42.49640294093708&NElng=38.177490234375&SWlat=36.79169061907076&SWlng=22.543945312499996&c=11&r=17&mw=1423&mh=675&tag0=direngezi

======
johnnygyptian
Wow, this is great! Thanks for the share.

~~~
Lucacri
No problem! I'm trying to do my best to help the Turkish people

